# 1993 Case IH 5140: 3-point hitch does not go down



## Rick Florida (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello, I'm new to this forum. I am a new at farming, so my tractor knowledge is very limited. 

I own a 1993 Case IH 5140. Bought it about 3 years ago. A few weeks back the 3-point hitch started giving me problems. It will go up, but it does not go down. Here s the specific behavior.

When I have the airblast speed sprayer hooked to the 3-point hitch, it can easily lift the sprayer. But when lowering the sprayer, the hitch will only go down with the weight of the sprayer, and as soon as the sprayers rests on the floor, it will not continue going down. So I need to 2 guys literally "jump" on the hitch until it is low enough to disconnect it from the sprayer.

Would appreciate any ideas on how to solve this issue.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Rick, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Most likely you've got a sticking valve somewhere in your lift system. I would change hydraulic fluid and filter and give it some time to free up.

Check your lift speed control knob. This affects the lift lowering speed. If set too slow, the lift will be reluctant to lower on its own. On my Ford tractor, it also affects the lift "up" speed as well.

Fiddle with the draft control lever. Work it back and forth a few times. If it is set to a very light draft, it will cause lowering problems.

Manually lift the lift arms and work them up and down by hand. Also feel for binding in the lift arms and stabilizer arms.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Rick.


----------



## Rick Florida (Sep 26, 2017)

Thank you sixbales. I'll try these. Hopefully I can find a copy of the maintenance manual so I can replace the hydraulic fluid and filter myself.

Rick


----------



## Dave Hicks (Jun 17, 2018)

Did you resolve this issue?


----------

